# running: treadmill or outside?



## Jaxson (26 Jul 2005)

which is better?i find outside in this extreme heatwave weve been having that i cant go more then 15 minutes because i just get so damn hot where as on my treadmill i can go for like half an hour and ill still be feeling cool what do you guys think? i know im  going to end up having to get used to running outside but for now should i just keep with the treadmill? thanks guy.


----------



## Gouki (26 Jul 2005)

C'mon man 20 something pages worth of running info and junk are all right here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0.html

As far as a fast answer generally it's better outside.. pavement/grass is different than the treadmill, though I - and this is just a personal preference, will attempt to run my goal distance/time on the treadmill first so I can accurately gauge things, then go attempt to do the same outside.


----------



## Jaxson (26 Jul 2005)

man i looked at alot of those pages but i started getting very tired (its 2am ive been awake since 6am and put in 9 hours of factory work today) so i apoligize for not reading the entire thng but after a number of pages i didnt think i would find my answer thus the new page.. but thanks for your answer... goodnight for now everyone


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Jul 2005)

It was probably mentioned in that large thread, but for what it is worth, if you run on a treadmill (like me), then you have to increase the incline to make up for the fact there is no wind resistance while using the treadmill.  One of those running magazines has a chart to help you figure out your treadmill pace vs how you would compare outside.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jul 2005)

run outside.


----------



## mover1 (26 Jul 2005)

Run outside late in the evening or early in the morning. beats the heat and if your lucky people leave their lights on and you can see how they live. Just like being at a Zoo.

Just a side bar or note. Even though it probalby was mentioned in some post four years ago or his answer is hidden in another 20 pages of text, what is the big harm of someone asking the question again? 

And if the problem is about bandwidth and storage space etc etc. Why don't dormant posts becom deleted after a time. Just like we do at work with real paper files. Discarded after 5 years or something? Or is this done already?

Just a question. Please point me to the thread that dicussed this already or tell me to do a search on the subject or tell me how inferior of a human being I am by not knowing......starting.........NOW.


----------



## familyman (26 Jul 2005)

run out side by far..good coment mover1


----------



## Insanehuman (16 Feb 2006)

I like the treadmill because it's easy on my legs. Last summer i was running outside and i had shint splints and next came cramps. I'm runnig on a treadmill now and i think it improves cardio a lot. I hope it will make my bones stronger as it says. What do you think guys? Does it make your bones stronger?


----------



## mover1 (16 Feb 2006)

Do proper stretching exercises. Begin running at a pace where your body can handle it. Try no to bounce so much. Keep an eye on the horizon and  your running form as smooth as possible. Running with too large of a step will cause undue shock to your body as you pound your feet into the pavement.

Running on the road is said to be better for you because it is even and has no cracks in it like the side walk. This can punish your body. As well try running for ten minutes walk for one then run for ten etc etc. you will improve your running time by giving your body short breaks....

Use a spell check when writing posts. It will help us understand you better and we wont immediately write you off as a jack@$$. As well wasn't it you who was asking what the most demanding trade in the military?
Running not Runnig
Shin not Shint
use capitals when using I
Calcium makes the bones stronger. so drink your milk at recess


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Feb 2006)

Mover,
Can I offer you a cup of a special tea?


----------



## 043 (16 Feb 2006)

If the opportunity is available, run in beach sand.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2006)

2023, 
Little circles in the sandbox?


----------



## Insanehuman (16 Feb 2006)

Why run in a  beach sand? Do armies have such an opportunity?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2006)

Insanehuman said:
			
		

> Why run in a  beach sand? Do armies have such an opportunity?


I'm curious....how old are you?

Have you ever done any physical training in your life?

Next question....Is English your second Language?


----------



## Insanehuman (16 Feb 2006)

Is it better to run fast/long distances than slower/long distances? I try to run as fast as i can on a treadmill. Don't know if this is a good idea....


----------



## MikeL (16 Feb 2006)

Why not start running outside an get used to it. Everytime you go for a run for PT it will be on a road. If you can run short distances at a fast pace thats good, aswell as run longer distances at a good(medium/fast) pace. Anymore questions on running an PT check out Paracowboy's thread.

I use the US Army Infantry/Airborne run distances/times to judge myself.


----------



## Insanehuman (16 Feb 2006)

Yeah i will when it becomes a little warmer outside.  I once ran outside in winter and become very sick. The good thing about the treadmill is that it shows the time and distance pretty accurately. By the way, is it a good idea to run in winter time? I'm afraid i'm gonna be sick again


----------



## 043 (16 Feb 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> 2023,
> Little circles in the sandbox?



Hell yeah, but make sure you don't go the same way every time, you'll get dizzy plus you will build up only one side of calf muscles! LOL

No really, if you have a stretch of beach available, use it.......it is great for your legs....


----------



## mover1 (16 Feb 2006)

Run in the winter. Its easy. You just have to dress the part. In layers.  The trick is not to dress to warm to run. 
Running like everything else takes time to work up to. At first you can only do 1 km then 2 then 5 then 8 km it gets easy as time goes on.
If you can scrounge enough allowance together you can go to a sports store (IE Zellers) and get some good running gear
When you turn old enough to get a job at McDonald's or Tim Hortons you can afford to go to Cleve's Source for Sports..
If you join the reserves or cadets you can shop at the military store called CANEX they have the coolest Army stuff from Roots Canada and there is always sales on.Once I got this cool shirt  and it said..
Join the Militia
Travel to exotic Lands 
Meet interesting and exotic people
Then kill them...
But Only on weekends​
It was so cool I wore that shirt every where. It was olive Drab with 3/4 lenght sleeves
But it got a hole in it and my mom threw it out.

As for running on the beach 
There is lots of Beach to run on in the Army.
CFB Shilo has one of the nicest inland beaches I have ever had the privilege to walk on.


----------



## canadian_555 (16 Feb 2006)

I think you should run on a treadmill until the heat wave is over. Try to get out as much as you can i can run for hours of treadmill but not outside and they aren't gonna ask you to run a a tread mill for basic so if i was put in that situation i would run on the tread mill until the heat wave is over or it cools down then go out and run


----------



## Jaxson (17 Feb 2006)

MG said:
			
		

> and that is why it is better to run outside than on a treadmill.... ???
> 
> Back to the post, I agree with MikeL. Paracowboy's thread is an excellent resource!
> 
> BTW, Jaxson, is it still too hot for running?



Seeing how its february and i started this post back in oh.. July? No i dont think its too hot, i actually like the winter better though to be truthfull, i can go outside in track pants and a t-shirt in the winter, its heat i have to get used to.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (17 Feb 2006)

hehe.  >  I noticed the July date and couldn't help but throw that in.

I am the opposite; I didn't mind running in the heat last summer but I can't stand the cold!


----------



## Insanehuman (18 Feb 2006)

Anyway let's get back to the topic, shall we?


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Feb 2006)

Yes good idea...

dileas

tess


----------



## Insanehuman (18 Feb 2006)

I have a poster in my gym on a Treadmill workout. It says that your bones strengthen when you work out. Is it going to help with fractures such as Shin Splints? I tried so many methods of preventing them, but none helped. As I ran it was getting worse. One day everything was OK and i was so happy that i forgot about the problem. When i stopped the pain came so suddenly and was getting worse by a second. I even sat on a ground cause I wasn't being able to stand up. I sat there and people watched me and offered their help, because I probably looked as If i had a broken legs. I stayed there for about 30 minutes, got up and walked home limping. Then i stopped running and since then I was running on a treadmill and I have no problems at all. Does anyone had a similar situation? Is this kind of training will help me with these fractures?


----------



## MikeL (18 Feb 2006)

Shin splint's have nothing to do with your bones fracturing or whatever...

Check out Paracowboy's PT threads,etc lots of info on injuries, shin splints an everything else.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109.0.html


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Feb 2006)

Alright,

All scrubbed nice and clean,

Carry on with the que to the treadmill.

dileas

tess


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (2 Mar 2006)

Unfortunately at my current posting I work 12 hour shifts alternating night and day. This combined with the fact that I have a two year old daughter at home, I can not go for an out door run without getting a sitter.

 I am a huge fan of running outdoors versus treadmills but in order to stay in shape, you do what you have to.

 Atleast when you run outside, the scenery changes, your cardio is worked out more and inevitably I will get off shift work and once again run in organized PT which is noticeably different from the treadmill scene.

 In my experience, you should run outdoors as much as possible and leave treadmills for bad weather days.


----------



## Gayson (2 Mar 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Join the Militia
> Travel to exotic Lands
> Meet interesting and exotic people
> Then kill them...
> But Only on weekends​



That's pure jokes.


----------



## Rubes (18 May 2006)

Will increasing the incline slightly still provide the same workout as running outside?


----------



## The_Falcon (18 May 2006)

Rubes said:
			
		

> Will increasing the incline slightly still provide the same workout as running outside?



Yes and no.  Yes you can increase the incline to between a 1-2% grade to "simulate" the wind resistance that occurs when running outside.  No it still does not provide the exact same workout as outside, because of other factors, such as the cushioned/shock absorbing running deck on a treadmill.  Your stride is not the same (people tend to have shorter strides on treadmills), because the ground is moving beneath you, instead of you moving over the ground.  Because of this your muscles/tendons/etc. have to work in a slighty unnatural manner.  

As I stated previously in the post, I used my treadmill quite often.  Now I only use it when running is integrated into a crossfit WOD, or I when I do intervals, the rest of the time I run outside.


----------



## Rubes (18 May 2006)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## RONCO (19 May 2006)

I AM A YEAR-ROUND OUTSIDE RUNNER...I HAVE BEEN RUNNING SINCE 1983 AND LOGGING EACH RUN STATISTICS.

EVERY SAT AND SUN AT SUNRISE I RUN EITHER 5, 6.2 0R 8 MILES...ONE WEEKDAY EVENING I WILL TRY TO PR A 4 MILE RUN.

IT TAKES AN INVESTMENT IN YEAR-ROUND RUNNING GEAR AND TIME, BUT IT KEEPS ME 50 YEARS OLD WHEN I AM ALREADY 66.

I CAN STILL DO 1 MARATHON A YEAR AT UNDER 4 HOURS...I AM ADDICTED  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 May 2006)

I am a year-round moderator..have been for awhile now and Mike keeps statistics.

Stop using higher caste when you make posts as it is the equivalent of yelling.

I crap on many people every year for this as....I am anal. :-X


----------



## RONCO (19 May 2006)

:WOULD YOU ENTERTAIN A TRIAL PERIOD FOR A ADMIRER FROM THE SOUTH FOR A WEEK...JUST TO SEE IF I CAN CONVINCE YOU THAT A MAJORITY OF POSTERS WILL BECOME FAMILAR WITH AND FORGIVING OF MY STYLE.

YOU ARE ADMITTEDLY ANAL...I AM ADMITTEDLY STUBBORN...

...ABOUT HAVING MY LIFE CONTROLLED BY THE PC TYPES WHO DECIDE ALL THE LITTLE THINGS...THIS IS A LITTLE THING WITH ME THAT I AM STUBBORN ABOUT...CAN I THUMB MY NOSE AT THE PCERS HERE, OR NOT  

IT ALSO SAVES WEAR AND TEAR ON MY OLD EYES AND MAKES PUNCTUATION ALMOST A NON-WORRY ITEM...

PEOPLE THAT SEE ME COMING WILL QUICKLY DECIDE TO IGNORE MY POSTS OR TO READ THEM AND DECIDE I AM NOT REALLY SHOUTING AFTER ALL...

WHATTA YA SAY


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 May 2006)

RONCO said:
			
		

> :WOULD YOU ENTERTAIN A TRIAL PERIOD FOR A ADMIRER FROM THE SOUTH FOR A WEEK...JUST TO SEE IF I CAN CONVINCE YOU THAT A MAJORITY OF POSTERS WILL BECOME FAMILAR WITH AND FORGIVING OF MY STYLE.
> 
> YOU ARE ADMITTEDLY ANAL...I AM ADMITTEDLY STUBBORN...
> 
> ...



RONCO stay in your lane, keep this up and you will be on the fast track to banned-ville. You do know that you can adjust the font setting within Internet Explorer by going to View -> Text Size -> then chose the size which suits you.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 May 2006)

RONCO said:
			
		

> YOU ARE ADMITTEDLY ANAL...I AM ADMITTEDLY STUBBORN...
> 
> ...ABOUT HAVING MY LIFE CONTROLLED BY THE PC TYPES WHO DECIDE ALL THE LITTLE THINGS...THIS IS A LITTLE THING WITH ME THAT I AM STUBBORN ABOUT...CAN I THUMB MY NOSE AT THE PCERS HERE, OR NOT
> 
> ...



I say what I said before...........nothing to do with PC, we just like to be as professional as the internet allows us to be.
You may now consider this an unofficial warning......


----------



## RONCO (19 May 2006)

YOU'RE NOT ONE OF THOSE STEALTH MODS ARE YA :

IF A MOD RULES...I WILL REACT...

BTW, ARE YOU A RUNNER :blotto:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 May 2006)

Welcome to the official warning.........at least make an attempt, please.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 May 2006)

Guess they have acted. And wether or not I am a runner is irrelevant, but to answer your question no I am not a runner but I can hump around the woods all day.


----------



## RONCO (19 May 2006)

fine...you hump while i run out of this place...cherrio


----------



## Koenigsegg (20 May 2006)

I am confused...
Is any one else confused?

To restate what every one else has said, but with my twist on it:  Running outside is quite different, and better than running on a treadmill, or even on an indoor track.  I remember high school Phys. Ed, I could run forever on the track inside, no sweat.  But once the weather cleared up, got warm and we ran outside, I was a useless knob.  Running maybe 1.5 kilometers at most.

No substitute for the real thing.


----------



## nullterm (21 May 2006)

Take it outside.  I started on the treadmill toget the ball rolling and build up my cardio.  But I switched now to only outdoors.  Initially I wasn't getting anywhere the same performance.  Maybe todo with the fact that when you're on a treadmill, your body can just get in a very specific cycle pattern.  But outdoors with varying terrain, obstacles, turns, other people etc. It then took a while to catch up to what I was doing on the treadmill.  But now I'm at the point where I'd much rather go outdoors, and now doing way better then when I was on the treadmill.

Also, when you go outside, mix up what routes you take.  If you have a bunch of different routes, then you can keep it interesting.  One great tool to use is Google Earth.  It has the ability to measure out a path and how far it is.  So you can either plan out your route before you run it, or you can just start running (remember the route) then measure it later.  Practive for land navigation?


----------

